# Is there an advertising FAQ?



## Dapper Devil

I can't seem to locate a page that gives me details on banner advertising for Enworld.  I found this "create an ad campaign" page:

http://www.enworld.org/ads/index.phtml?action=create

But it lacks some basic information, like the required banner dimensions, max file size, what counts as an "impression," expected frequency of display, etc.  Before I lay out the moolah, I'd like to know all these details.  I must be missing it, because I assume this is all spelled out somewhere.  Little help please? 

Jason


----------



## Umbran

You probably want to drop a line directly to Morrus:

russmorrissey at gmail dot com


----------



## Dapper Devil

Ok, will do, thanks.


----------



## pawsplay

I kind of like how you can purchase impressions on RPGnow for RPG.net and Pen and Paper.


----------



## Morrus

pawsplay said:


> I kind of like how you can purchase impressions on RPGnow for RPG.net and Pen and Paper.




You used to be able to do that for here, but I lost interest in giving 40% of my ad revenue to RPGNow in exchange for the privilege of having to process every ad purchase manually instead of using the automated system I have here. They already get nearly half of every PDF I sell.


----------



## pawsplay

*cough* Half? Including the EN Publishing stuff?


----------



## Morrus

pawsplay said:


> *cough* half? Including the en publishing stuff?




40%. They do pretty well! We spend thousands of dollars developing products, and they get nearly half the price for adding it to their database (which we do ourselves anyway!) 

Giving 'em 40% of my ad revenue also just isn't vaguely feasible!

You can buy WotBS  and advertising directly from EN World, and I'll be adding other ENP stuff to that and opening it up to other publishers for free in due time.


----------



## pawsplay

I remember the flap from the 25 to 35% rate during the merger. 40% seems... high.


----------



## freyar

Do you at least keep more of the revenue through the ENWorld storefront?  Or a kickback per purchase or something?


----------



## Morrus

freyar said:


> Do you at least keep more of the revenue through the ENWorld storefront? Or a kickback per purchase or something?




A 10% kickback, yup.


----------

